# Mythbusters



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

So, with all of the hunters that regularly browse this forum, I want to take a poll of your experiences and your opinions in order to confirm or bust two of Deer Hunting's biggest myths...


*1. The biggest deer are shot between 10a-2p.*

_The biggest deer that I have encountered have been between 10a-2p. I figure this is relative to your stand placement and property restrictions, but it's worth a shot. _ 

*2. Most deer run to water after being shot. * 

I know many hunter's deer who have ran to water, or into water upon being shot. Again, it may be a coincidence, but worthy of hearing your stories. 

Good hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The wording of both makes them myths. *Some* big deer are shot between 10-2, and *some* wounded deer go to water. Certainly not all in either case.


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

I wanted to get opinions and experiences. Obviously, both are not rules of thumb...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

idk about the 10 am to 2pm but my dads always told me they run to water and ive tracked a lot of deer that ran near water.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, maybe I read too much into the wording. Mid day movement is not at all limited to large deer, and very limited to time of year. Environment plays a huge part as well. Some places have great daytime movement, others have very little. 
Wounded deer towards water is more myth than fact. The reason some deer may go towards water would typically be from a less than perfect shot. Gut shot deer often will if pushed and then left alone. If never pushed, they seldom go far. But if they&#8217;re pushed a little, they will go for a while. During that time they get increasingly sick, feverish, and/or thirsty. That&#8217;s when they go towards water. The initial reaction of any deer after being shot is to just get out of there, not thinking of where the closest water is. Most are dead within seconds when shot through the lungs and never have time to have a specific destination in mind.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Most deer, when hit, run down hill. Easier and quicker to get away from danger than running up hill. Especially when wounded or mortally hit. Just so happens that water gathers at the bottom of anything. my 2 cents.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I shot a doe in a woods last year that has a river running through it she crossed the river and died on the bank on the other side of the river. I have never shot a trophy buck biggest so far is a 7 pointer, but here is a picture of the biggest deer I have got on my trail cam over the past few years you can see what time he was out playing. I still stick with my gut and mostly hunt the last 2 hours.The pic's where taken on state land in Sandusky county before the season last year never seen this guy during bow or gun season. 
Angler ss.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My biggest bucks that i have shot have been durring the rut or post rut and yes i did shoot them in the afternoon, ive shot alot of deer and only one went to water, I believe that if you make a bad hit on a deer and loose blood, looking around water is a good idea but that dont mean he or she will be there. There is some truth to these myths but not always true.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

more people moving around between 10 and 2 comming and going to lunch and also moving when they get cold or bored...


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe that deer, especially big bucks get used to peoples movement in the woods and they see hunters coming and going and know when is the safest time to move around. I killed a huge buck this year at 10:50 am, had I left at 10:00 am I would have never even seen that deer. Of course thats not the only time to kill a big buck but its a good reason to stay in the stand late. 

I always thought that deer ran to water if they were gut shot because it makes them have the urge to drink. Of course If a deer is wounded in the vitals and it is more than 200 yds from water it should not make it that far!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

ive only been furtunate to harvest 2 big bucks but the first was a half hour after daylight..the second was a half hour before dark...it does make sense that deer get used to seeing hunters move in and out which makes them smarter..i guess part of hunting is try not to be seen


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

most of the giants I have ever seen has been in the evenings 3.30 until dark and yes they will run to watter if hit good


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

In my experence Ive seen giants killed in morning afternoon and nite. More 3:00 till dark thought. Ive only experenced only 1 gut shot,and yes it ran to a river.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have three respectible bucks over the last 4 years... all were taken between 8:30-9:30 am.... in most cases I rarely see deer at the crack of dawn... normally start wandering in the woods 45 mins to 1 hr after i can start seeing 15-20 yds out.

As far as the water issue... my experience... from my buddys poor shooting and many stories from other hunters... that a gut shot deer will hold up close to water for the bleeding done from intestinal leakage causes the animal to become thirsty. I also believe I have heard this happens in humans.... old war stories.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I say it depends on the particular deer and time of year. I have read somewhere and can't find it again online, but take it for what its worth...Deer move more during the day than at night but are most active at daybreak and dusk. They seem to be on their feet on and off randomly throughout the day and the weather has a lot of affect on that.

Deer running to water when hit- in my experience that is not always the case. In cases where they did run toward water they actually ran past the water and then away from it. If the deer had died prior reaching the water it would have appeared it was running toward the water. This is just my personal opinion based on my experiences.


----------

